# Digital Mammogram



## rkennedy (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the correct CPT code for a screening DIGITAL Mammogram?
Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 17, 2008)

G0202


----------



## rkennedy (Jul 21, 2008)

*digital mammogram*

77057--screening mammo
    77052--add on code for digital image data
    G0202--HCPCS digital screening
    Is this the correct coding for a Digital Screening Mammogram?
    Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe the correct coding for screening direct digital images is G0202 and if CAD is also used, add on code 77052.  You would not use G0202 AND 77057.


----------



## sudip.rai (Dec 18, 2009)

*G0202 with 77052 and 77056-GG billed on the same day*

Hi,

I have a question for people coding mammograms, can we bill use G0202 and 77052 (for CAD) and have a diagnostic mammogram 77056 (with GG) billed on the same day. I am facing denials from some commercial carriers when we bill G0202 (digital screening) 77052 (CAD) and 77056-GG (bilateral diagnostic) on the same day, could not find any reference on the net, need help on this urgently.


----------



## sudip.rai (Jan 1, 2010)

a digital mammogram is coded to G0202 
if there is CAD performed along with the mammogram then we also code 77052 with screening mammogram.


----------



## efuhrmann (Dec 1, 2011)

how does one code for a unilateral digital screening mammo?


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 16, 2012)

*Screening on Left and Diagnostic on Right*

How do you bill when a screening mammogram with CAD is done on the left and a diagnositc mammogram with CAD is done on the right?


----------

